# So close and yet so far... Can he be 6 months old yet?! (also, lead/collar recs?)



## StormShy (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm currently training a puppy that I know will either be loved or hated in the AB AKC ring. He's 75% working line and 25% american show line, but has an insanely nice topline, gorgeous movement, super elastic gait with EXCELLENT hock motion, and an AWESOME head. So far we're working on stacking... Working on lead work... Working on not barking like a ninny... Working on not sitting every time the bait comes out... He's also in training to be my husband's service dog for balance issues and PTSD so we figure exposing him to the general insanity of a dog show environment can only be helpful. It's worth the $29 an entry win or lose and if it's not for us, it helps bump up the points for someone else >

That being said... It's been 15 years since I stepped foot in a show ring. I have little to no idea what they're doing as far as leads... Any recommendations?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Depends on who you ask and your style of showing.

My fully trained dogs are exhibited on leather or fine chain collars and beaded leads. Puppies are shown on fabric or fursaver collars with a 4-6' leather lead


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ditto on the fursaver and a skinny (1/4") 6' lead. That's what I'm using on my puppy.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Good luck! Would love to see pics!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Depends on who you ask and your style of showing.
> 
> My fully trained dogs are exhibited on leather or fine chain collars and beaded leads. Puppies are shown on fabric or fursaver collars with a 4-6' leather lead



It's amazing how popular those beaded leads have become!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

They're still seen basically never on GSDs, though, since people want to exhibit dogs hauling into colors at breakneck speed


----------

